# GOTM August 2008 - Eelblack2's ESP Custom Shop Kamikaze



## noodles (Aug 1, 2008)

*August 2008 Guitar of the Month: Eelblack2's ESP Custom Shop Kamikaze 1 7-string*

Congrats to *Eelblack2* for winning August's GOTM, as voted on by you, the Sevenstring.org membership! 

Here are plenty of pictures of the guitar that almost did not happen, since it is a seven string version of an extremely limited edition anniversary model:


















































































*Quick Specs:*

Bolt-On 25.5" scale maple neck
Ebony fretboard with 22XJ frets and mother of pearl bomb inlays
Maple body with star cut neck joint
48mm Floyd Rose locking nut
Black hardware
Gotoh tuners
Original Floyd Rose 7 bridge
Seymour Duncan Custom 7 bridge and custom neck single coil
Kamikaze 1 paint job
Certificate of Authenticity, signed by George Lynch
The most badass case you will ever see

All GOTM winners get some new tunes! A signed copy of Division's _Trinity_ and Eric Clemenzi's _Basement Tapes_.






Congratulations to the Guitar of the Month winner for August!


----------



## Groff (Aug 1, 2008)

noodles said:


> *June 2008 Guitar of the Month: Eelblack2's ESP Custom Shop Kamikaze 1 7-string*



You mean "August" Guitar of the month, not June, right?


----------



## noodles (Aug 1, 2008)

I always forget to change one of them.


----------



## UGH (Aug 1, 2008)

Award winning one-of-a kind awesomeness


----------



## Doomcreeper (Aug 1, 2008)

That guitar is beautiful. The case looks awesome too.


----------



## playstopause (Aug 1, 2008)

Epic win! God that guitar rules. Congrats!


----------



## ajdehoogh (Aug 1, 2008)

Congrats dude.


----------



## eelblack2 (Aug 1, 2008)

Many thanks everyone! Makes me smile to be in the company of some bad ass guitars.

P.S. Who the hell is Division?? 




Im kidding, looking forward to hearing the actual CD, as opposed to the streaming thing.


----------



## shadowlife (Aug 2, 2008)

Congrats- that is an amazing instrument. Is the fretboard finished on that? It looks shinier than normal for a dark wood board.


----------



## eelblack2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Its ebony, but buffed like crazy to a sheen. I noticed the areas that I bend a lot are becoming very slightly less shiney, so Im pretty sure its nothing more than an insano buffing rather than any kind of substance applied.


----------



## turmoil (Aug 2, 2008)

killer guitar! congrats man!


----------



## yevetz (Aug 2, 2008)

Congrats, lee


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 2, 2008)

that guitar is awesome


----------



## Shawn (Aug 2, 2008)




----------



## DaemonSvek (Aug 3, 2008)

BRAVO BRAVO!!!!!


----------



## awesomeaustin (Aug 8, 2008)

YES!!! that is awesome!


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Sep 14, 2008)

noodles said:


> I always forget to change one of them.



I Kan Haz Change date?



That guitars nickname is now 'pwnatron'.


----------



## delivrance777 (Oct 16, 2008)

My!!!!

Impressive guitar, but I really fear the weight of that stuff : maple body are always among the heaviest I've tried...


----------



## eelblack2 (Oct 17, 2008)

Its not a guitar for the weight squeemish for sure!


----------



## greenkamikaze7 (Sep 6, 2009)

Hey man. I must say that aside from being jealous, I'm really happy for you. You are the one that was able to have my all-time dream axe built... You will forever rock in my book!!!   .

I just had a freind hot rod mine out. Though mine was NOT done at the factory, and DIDN'T spend an insane amount to have it done, it still came out just as bad ass as yours. I got an ESP M107 w/ the fixed bridge (gotta love simplicity and more tone!!!), EMG 707's, push/pull volume for pickup select, EMG SPC and EXG controls, scalloped 15th - 22nd frets, GraphTech StringSaver saddles and the Kamikaze 4 graphic done on mine. I had used actual neon colors to be black-light reactive. Again, I'd say a really close second compared to yours. I'm trying to get some really good pics of mine, but the colors are hard to get dead on in certain lights. Will keep you's updated for pics (maybe mine can get GOTM as well...)...

As the most jealous person of you and that sweet ass axe of yours, I am just curious to know one thing... What did ESP whack you to get it made??? While the price qoutes I've gotten were between $5500 and $7000, I would like to know what to expect when I turn in MY custom shop order for my Kamikaze... Don't worry, I'll do another color scheme BESIDES the Kami 1 graphic!!!

Hope to hear back from ya. Again, sweet axe... I will forever be jealous!!!

Josh in RI


----------



## eelblack2 (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words. I paid 4k street (2007 pricing) and the list was 6k. I actually have a Kamikaze 4 - 7 on order now as well.


----------



## IAMLORDVADER (Sep 9, 2009)

looks awesome man, congrats


----------

